# Where can I buy Supermalt in Toon?



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2008)

I went over to Belfast/Dublin for the weekend and tasted the sweet fizzy nectar for the first time. Apparently you can get the shit in London but I've never seen it here. I'm off to scavenge  right now, will report back.


----------



## Final (Mar 18, 2008)

I've seen it in nearly every fridge in every newsagent (around greater london area) for as long as I can remember.

However, I've yet to see anyone actually take it to the counter and purchase it.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2008)

Final said:


> I've seen it in nearly every fridge in every newsagent (around greater london area) for as long as I can remember.
> 
> However, I've yet to see anyone actually take it to the counter and purchase it.


You didn't wait long enough for a black person to come into the shop.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Went to Kingston Park TESCO to collect some photos and while I was there I picked up a six-pack of Supermalt. BLAM.

However, trying to buy a bottle opener after St Paddy's Day is fucking foolish; unfortunately I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought you were banned?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 19, 2008)

I was, now I'm not. Kind of like how John Wayne was a Nazi (he's not anymore).


----------

